# Online testing centers: Microsoft Exams



## nwilcox (Nov 2, 2004)

Are there online testing centers for the Microsoft Exams? Do all of them have to be taken at testing centers? I am not looking for pre-test test centers online?


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

To prevent cheating, you will have to take the exams at an authorized testing center. You can not take them online (if you find any places that claim to provide online testing, they are *not* legitimate). This is applicable for pretty much all industry-recognized IT certifications.

Providers, such as Prometric, have authorized testing centers located all around the globe. Just go on their website and locate the closest testing center near you to set up a test date and time.


----------

